# AF Pararescueman connects with Katrina survivor he rescued 10 years ago



## Chris16 (Sep 2, 2015)

You may remember about 5 months ago when there were articles being published about Pararescuemen Mike Maroney and his search to reconnect with the girl in this photo, 


Spoiler:  photo











well just recently he was put into contact with her and is soon going to visit her in New Orleans.
Here is a preview of the current article 


> Mike Maroney will be reunited with the three-year-old girl seen in a picture widely circulated in 2005 shortly after he picked her up, along with her mother, in a helicopter. Maroney never got the name of the pigtailed girl, whose electrifying smile and warm embrace burned into his memory for years.
> 
> That hug "recharged me and gave me a little bit of a silver lining and some hope…that kept me going through rough times," he told PEOPLE magazine, which first reported the reunion. "It couldn't have come at a more important moment."
> 
> ...


----------

